# Frisco



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

heading down this Friday night and staying the week .... we'll be staying at Frisco woods Campground ........ stop by and say hey ... or better yet lets hook up and go fishing 

What is the water temp down there now

Probably spend most of the week there surf fishing with one day at Oregon Inlet ... maybe one off the Frisco pier .... 

we will have a site straight back on the sound in a popup with the red ranger in my avator ....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

With you coming down next week there ought to be a cobe in your future. 
Water temps in 70's,should be a good time for ya,especially Frisco Pier...


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Cobia off the beach*

I'll be down in Frisco this weekend too. What is the ideal rig for Cobia off the beach. I'm more interested in the rig itself. If you had any pictures or diagrams, then I would be very greatful, and give you a beer on the beach, if you stop by. :beer:


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Frisco Rod & Gun*

Oh, and does anybody know if Frisco Rod & Gun sells the Coastal Rec. Fishing LIcense?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Stuff*

SkunkApe ...... I would guess just a fish Finder rig is what you would use .... swivel .. short leader and a big hook .... you sinker goes above the swivel and loosen your drag so it barely holds ... I'm sure Frisco rod and gun has lic. for sale or Red Drum Tackle in Buxton


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

SkunkApe said:


> I'll be down in Frisco this weekend too. What is the ideal rig for Cobia off the beach. I'm more interested in the rig itself. If you had any pictures or diagrams, then I would be very greatful, and give you a beer on the beach, if you stop by. :beer:


 Just a normal fishfinder rig,same as you would use drum fishing... Some folks like a longer leader with cobes and stripers,but I use the same one I use for drum with no problems...


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

same here


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Less than 24 hours*

And we are on the road ...   ........ that's the Mrs and I ...... hehehe ...I can't believe it's hotter here in the mountains of Western Maryland than it is there ........ today it was 95 

Drumdum ... we might stop by and look over your places for rent for a latter trip


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

use a fishfinder like drumming. I use a modifed version. Its hard to explain but I could show ya. As far as fishing license goes, get it online. Alot easier and quicker, plus one less thing to do when down there & more time fishing. Find the red dakota with a ladder rack and im not far away.:fishing:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*hook size*

the biggest size I have is 10/0 VMC's .... is that big enough


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

what style of hook???? I fish owner octopus offset 10/0 snelled with 100lb mono


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*hook*

all circle hooks except for the small double bottom drop rigs ... got some gammi's


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

"to each his own" Ive never been huge on circles. I guess im a bit of a traditionalist I prefer setting the hook. I find it impossible for me to stand there and not set the hook when somethings biting. I just cant do it. Imma see if I can change that this weekend thou Got plenty of time to experiment 

Hopefully the biters show up in force come sundown, Im dyin for some serious pullage. Mackish are there, I imagine the biters are finally on the prowl in the large variety.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Overkill?*

I dug this outa' the bowel's of my tackle box. Is this over kill? Will the clip spook a Cobe if the 6/0 Hook is hung on it or am I better off just gettin a Fish Finder?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*FF rig*

SkunkApe ... I know Frisco R & G carries FF rigs fairly cheap ... most guys use a pyrmaid sinker ... sure RDT carries FF rigs too ... with a circle hook you loosen your drag till it will barely holds bottom and let te fish take the bait .... then pick up your rod and tighten the drag some and reel up ... don't set the hook ... you will pull it out of their mouth ... Good luck 

Sea2aeS ... hope to see your there


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*rods and reels*

got 9 laid out for the trip and that's cutting back  

2 big heavers 
2 heavers 
2 small heavers
2 lure rods
1 light spin for the wash


----------



## Buffalo96 (Dec 23, 2006)

FYI....

I am sure I read on the RDT site that they are not selling the Coastal Fishing Liscence.

However, F&F and Frisco Rod & Gun are reported to be selling them.


:fishing:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

buffalo96 is right on the licenses--you can also get em at dillon's corner & askins creek store


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Licence and report*

We got our non resident annual licence today at FF rod and gun .....

We caught one 7-8 inch mullet was all .... fairly strong wind from the east ... water was nice and clear too ... just no action ...

Forcast is for rain most all day tomorrow


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Bluesfest*

caught a bunch of blues today and one mullet ... things were going good till low tide and then it died ....... 

Saturday the water was as clear as gin .... not today ... it looked like mud pie ..... 

Off to have some grilled blue fillets


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*tuff day*

finally got my truck back after a wheel cylinder went out .... guy treated me pretty fair ...

Fishing was ruff the first part of the day but picked up this eveing ... caught several blues and had one good hit that straightened out the snap on a double bottom rig ...... and one shark about 2' long ... 

Seen one guy catch a 26" puppy drum so that was encouraging .... 

Two more days .....:fishing: 

water was dirty most of the day but cleared up this evening ...

Damn Flies ... thought I was at AI


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Thursday in Frisco*

more of the same today ... doggies and blues ... at least we are catching something ... fished from 9am to 4pm then to the campground for a quick dinner and back at the beach set up by 6pm till 9pm ... found another nice hole and the water was so much warmer today ... but just more of the same .... D&B ....... tomorrow is the last day ...

Really loving my Abu BY and the Okuma Solaris .... the old 7500 and OM is really sweet to ...... but the BY and Sol will throw 6 and a chunk a long ways ... and the 7500 & OM will throw 8 & and a nice chunk rather well ... 

Off to the showers


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Give 'em Hell!!*

We want pictures.....of your blown out wheel cylinder


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*SkunkApe*

it's long gone .... 

you still up the road ... 

sidebar ... yesterday the water was dirty and they wanted the bait on double bottom drop rigs ... today it was clear and all the action was on FF rigs ...

Lights out


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*nice report*

Wish I was fishing there!!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*last day*

we went up to Oreagon Inlet today ... with the SW wind it was dirty water again ....

when we hit the sand the pelicans were dive bombing everywhere .... I thought this is the day .... 

For Skates and Rays ......... fished for about 4 hours and that was it .... headed back to the campground for some grub and deciding this evenings plans ... start packin or one last run to the sand ........ more later hopefully


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*wrap up*

lots of wind ... lots of thunderstorms at night ... 

Easy up ... trashed ... wind made it into a pretzel ....

Hole in end of Popup .... go duct tape .... 

Wheel cylinder went out on the old truck ...

Lots of blues .... few doggies ... and skates and rays with two small mullets ...

On the one day of dirty water the blues were hitting double bottom drop rigs when something bigger came along and bent the snap at the hook ... only big hit we had ... but it still was a great week

tomorrow it's cleanup day ... clean reels ... hose and dry everything and spray with WD40 ... 

It'snice being home but I can't wait to go back


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I finally found your report. I guess I was waiting for it in the wrong area. Glad you got some pullage, but that wheel cylinder must have been a b#*&@ to get fixed while on vacation.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*fishbait*

took a whole day but the guy didn't gouge me at all ... very resonable ... Walt something or other ... real close to Frisco Tackle ... I think the storms was more of a pain ... man the wind 

Just had to call ya


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

walts garage????


----------

